# Another plant ID



## Sea-Agg09 (Feb 2, 2013)

This is growing in my atrium. I am considering adding it to my viv. It grows in a vine along the ground. It seems to grow fairly slow, but conditions are not very good. It is growing in just some rock on the walkway.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

DON'T!!! That's Lygodium japonicum, Japanese Climbing Fern, one of the most invasive weeds around.


----------



## Sea-Agg09 (Feb 2, 2013)

Yep... that's what it looks like. So what you're saying is I should kill the little turd?


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Sea-Agg09 said:


> Yep... that's what it looks like. So what you're saying is I should kill the little turd?


Absolutely! These can choke out large shrubs here. No need for it in our environment. 

One fun fact, though...this species has the longest leaves (fronds) of any plant in the world. The "stem" is actually the rachis. Each "frond" is actually pinnae within the same frond.


----------



## Sea-Agg09 (Feb 2, 2013)

Alright... Lets hope for better luck on this one. I've liked this for a long time. It's a quaint little ground cover. Stays about 3" off the ground and makes purple "flowers".


----------



## James (May 14, 2013)

They almost looks like tickle me plants. I have a few weeds like that growing around my house but I didn't know that they flowered?


----------



## Sea-Agg09 (Feb 2, 2013)

yeah It's probably mimosa pudica. Just not sure if anyone has any experience growing it in a viv setting.

If I was going to add it, I would have to get some, pot it, and quarantine it for a long while before I added it in.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

I'd say it's Mimosa pudica. No idea if it's safe to use in a viv. I personally wouldn't use it, but if it's frog safe and you don't mind pruning it from being invasive, I don't see why not.


----------



## MKammerer (Apr 21, 2008)

Never planted mine in a viv, but I did get some from Black Jungle (Sensitive Plant - Mimosa pudica)


----------



## Sea-Agg09 (Feb 2, 2013)

Well at least that will give me a place to investigate. I'll get in touch with them and see what they have to say about it. I have a good bit of room to work with. I would guess it likes to have substrate, and doesn't grow too well on walls and such. I just think it's really cool that the leaves move, and the leaf structure reminds me of a jungle... not sure why.


----------

